

Things Every Software Architect Should Know - jmonegro
http://www.juixe.com/techknow/index.php/2009/05/21/101-things-every-software-architect-should-know/

======
russell
Apparently it doesnt include such things as databases, frameworks, algorithms,
languages, an the like. But it does have such wonderful aphorisms as "There is
no 'I' in architecture." And I've been spelling it wrong all these years.

~~~
tdavis
I generally distrust people / articles which use the term "Software
Architect". From your description, that distrust has been justified yet again.

